# new equipment



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

My new 20 frame maxant extractor and new maxant uncapping tank.

http://i656.photobucket.com/albums/uu290/jesuslives31548/0113101702a.jpg

http://i656.photobucket.com/albums/uu290/jesuslives31548/0113101703a.jpg


----------



## comb (Jan 12, 2006)

good for you they look awesome


----------



## shughes (Jan 17, 2007)

you are really going to enjoy that extractor. I bought a Maxant 20 frame extractor a couple years ago and it was one of the best investments I have made. We nailed down our extracting process last year by having two hot knife uncappers and one individual who would scratch and keep extractor running. we were able to process 50 medium supers in one morning.


----------



## mlewis48 (Nov 24, 2007)

You will be very pleased with the extractor, best investment that we have made in our operation.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice set-up, & nice clean shop too!


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

We have used it for years as a combination wood working shop and honey house. But as we grew with the bees we now use it for Honey only and added an another room to the back for wood work. Its only 20 x16. In the winter with 400 honey supers stored we dont have much room left. Im thinking obout building a small building to hold honey supers.


----------

